# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Test Injection Frequency Graphs

## SmittyTheOX

There seems to be a lot of differing opinion as to what is the best frequency for dosing different test's. I'm posting these graphs to help you decide. In the end how you go about it is up to you.


*Testosterone Propionate*

Note: Cycle is based off 500mg/week total for comparison.

Dose: 71.42mg
Half-life: 2 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 1 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days


_Note: The blood levels are not quite as stable as they appear on this graph_


Dose: 142.85mg
Half-life: 2 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 2 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days

----------


## SmittyTheOX

*Testosterone Phenylpropionate*

Note: Cycle is based off 500mg/week total for comparison.

Dose: 142.85mg
Half-life: 3 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 2 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days




Dose: 214.3mg
Half-life: 3 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 3 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days

----------


## SmittyTheOX

*Testosterone Cypionate*

Note: Cycle is based off 500mg/week total for comparison.

Dose: 214.3mg
Half-life: 7 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 3 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days




Dose: 500mg
Half-life: 7 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 7 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days

----------


## SmittyTheOX

*Testosterone Enanthate*

Note: Cycle is based off 500mg/week total for comparison.

Dose: 214.3mg
Half-life: 7 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 3 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days




Dose: 500mg
Half-life: 7 days
Dose Frequency: *Every 7 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days

----------


## SmittyTheOX

*Sustanon 250*

Note: Cycle is based off 500mg/week total for comparison.

Drug: Testosterone Propionate 
Dose: 25.716mg
Half-life: 2 days

Drug: Testosterone Phenylpropionate
Dose: 51.432mg
Half-life: 3 days

Drug: Testosterone Isocaproate
Dose: 51.432mg
Half-life: 5 days

Drug: Testosterone Decanoate
(Initial) Dose: 85.72mg
Half-life: 9.5 days

Dose Frequency: *Every 3 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days




Drug: Testosterone Propionate 
Dose: 60mg
Half-life: 2 days

Drug: Testosterone Phenylpropionate
Dose: 120mg
Half-life: 3 days

Drug: Testosterone Isocaproate
Dose: 120mg
Half-life: 5 days

Drug: Testosterone Decanoate
Dose: 200mg
Half-life: 9.5 days

Dose Frequency: *Every 7 days*
Cycle Length: 49 days

----------


## SmittyTheOX

There was a drama with the graphs not showing up. Should be fixed now.

Cheers one8nine for letting me know as it looked fine on my PC.

----------


## one8nine

i see it now!

----------


## magickflash2

Cool wondered how much really went on during this time. These charts really helped.

----------


## MR_T

nice post thanks a lot bro

----------


## RANA

Damn, nice post

----------


## Jfew44

Nice graphs. I've been looking for something like this. Great post bro.

----------


## one8nine

who knows the site that generated these graphs

----------


## Older lifter

Great post. Nice to see the effects with the different doses

Thank's for that

----------


## SmittyTheOX

> who knows the site that generated these graphs


Here it is for everyone.

http://www.bulkmuscle.com/pct/index.php

One of the most handy tools ive come across.

OX

----------


## Hold_your_breath

good stuff...

----------


## JiGGaMaN

What do you put in for start day? I tried: Today, monday, saturday, May 23rd 2008, june 4th, 1, 45 and keeps saying invalid start date! ARGH, how the **** am i supposed to figure out what to fill in for that? as if its even ****ing relevant.

----------


## one8nine

> What do you put in for start day? I tried: Today, monday, saturday, May 23rd 2008, june 4th, 1, 45 and keeps saying invalid start date! ARGH, how the **** am i supposed to figure out what to fill in for that? as if its even ****ing relevant.


try:
1

----------


## CeeLo

Nice post. I would like to see one for Sust at EOD.

----------


## CeeLo

Ok, This is what I got. Why are my Test Levels SOOO much higher?

Drug: Testosterone Propionate 
(Initial) Dose: 60mg
Half-life: 2 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

Drug: Testosterone Phenylpropionate
(Initial) Dose: 120mg
Half-life: 3 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

Drug: Testosterone Isocaproate
(Initial) Dose: 120mg
Half-life: 5 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

Drug: Testosterone Decanoate
(Initial) Dose: 200mg
Half-life: 9.5 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

----------


## one8nine

> Nice post. I would like to see one for Sust at EOD.


ill do it

*Note: The determined half-lives are only estimations. After performing a PCT calculation, an error margin of a few days should be considered. If you have any information that may be of aid to us, feel free to email us!

Drug: Testosterone Propionate 
(Initial) Dose: 15mg
Half-life: 2 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

Drug: Testosterone Phenylpropionate
(Initial) Dose: 30mg
Half-life: 3 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

Drug: Testosterone Isocaproate
(Initial) Dose: 30mg
Half-life: 5 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

Drug: Testosterone Decanoate
(Initial) Dose: 50mg
Half-life: 9.5 days
Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
Cycle Length: 49 days
Start Day: 1
Tapered: No

----------


## one8nine

> Ok, This is what I got. Why are my Test Levels SOOO much higher?
> 
> Drug: Testosterone Propionate 
> (Initial) Dose: 60mg
> Half-life: 2 days
> Dose Frequency: Every 2 days
> Cycle Length: 49 days
> Start Day: 1
> Tapered: No
> ...


this is 2ml eod thats like a 2 gram a week
i did 1/2ml eod thats like 500mg a week

----------


## CeeLo

ok, I see. I just put in 500mg per week. I thought, it must have done 500mg per injection.

Where is your chart 189?

----------


## CeeLo

Nevermind, I see your chart!

----------


## darkcrayz

hey smitty.

i was doing the reading on the the newbie cycle. 500mg test e/per. after looking at your graphs would it be better to inject daily 71.42 mg to smooth out the spike or is the different negligable?

thanks.

----------


## BJJ

Thanks for the charts, very interesting.

----------


## MAKAVELI The Don

Great chats,,, I was wondering what was the difference between shooting once a week and twice, concerning 500mg/wk T Enth…

----------


## r0cc0

I'm fully aware that I'm bumping a 5 year old thread here, but the graphs presented here are are quite confusing.
they present how many mg of the actual compound you have in your body, not now much testo that have been released by it.

if you inject 250mg of testo-e, then yes , you do have 250mg of testo-e in your body.
But you do not have 250mg of active testosterone floating around.

For a better representation of hormone levels, see and click hrt-editor.
strengthtracker.apphb.com

----------


## dmelniko

> I'm fully aware that I'm bumping a 5 year old thread here, but the graphs presented here are are quite confusing.
> they present how many mg of the actual compound you have in your body, not now much testo that have been released by it.
> 
> if you inject 250mg of testo-e, then yes , you do have 250mg of testo-e in your body.
> But you do not have 250mg of active testosterone floating around.
> 
> For a better representation of hormone levels, see and click hrt-editor.
> strengthtracker.apphb.com


actually that's a app I was looking for but seems the url you posted is not working.

----------


## nussnussbaby

Threads like this make me thankful for all the spelled-out-newbie threads out there. I'd die of confusion without them lol.

----------


## AverageGymRat

Never realized how much can once a week vs twice a week injection have effect on blood levels. Kind of shocking. Thank you for the info!

----------

